
Show HN: I made a simple generator to create UX design exercises to practice - augustvdv
https://fakeclients.com/ux
======
lucideer
Some UX feedback:

Your "Start" CTA has no hover cursor (and none of your buttons have hover
state), making it difficult to discern if it does anything.

This is further exacerbated that clicking it appears to do nothing on many
screens (including mine) because the action triggered by that button happens
off-screen (the briefs are generated below the fold).

Even if the briefs appear on-screen, the fact they're separated from the
button by the Pro advertisement make the whole thing very unintuitive.

------
idclip
I like the idea, but hate the “sign up for a free trial”.

Its something ive been pondering lately. Why not open source it, and offer
paid certificates ?

Not sure how involved that is, but im partially sick of signing up for things
that take my credit card.

Im just one kind of client, so take this with a bit of salt

~~~
amelius
> Why not open source it, and offer paid certificates ?

Why can't programmers just code for a living, instead of inventing and testing
new business models?

~~~
idclip
Im unsure about why you ask me that question, and its not always easy to show
restraint to argument bait.

So look, I am simply one kind of client - i enjoy buying things i know i want.
I buy certificates, and software as one thing, using a single payment, if i
choose to. I dont like “cancel if you like” trials, or running subs.

lets not turn this into what it isnt.

Selling things for a fixed price Is an established model. Coders get paid in
any form they choose to, by those who want the service. I simply told the OP
what model works for people like me, and in not alone here. OP is infact under
no obligation to listen to me.

i saw his product, said its good, and gave him my take on it.

You are welcome to yours.

------
smt88
This perhaps makes someone faster at implementation, but it's not possible for
it to help with the most important UX design skill: analyzing real users'
needs and behaviors, and then synthesizing that into a useful/usable design.

~~~
memset
How can I improve that skill?

~~~
superhuzza
Honestly it's more of a full-time job than just a skill.

The long way: A master's degree or PhD in Human Computer Interaction or
similar field, frequently doing things like usability testing, user
interviews, statistical analysis, thematic analysis etc. Not joking, this is
what I'm currently doing. Coming from practicing UX in industry, I thought I
wouldn't learn much from academia, but it's been eye-opening.

The short way: Read About Face - Alan Cooper, then try and do some of the
techniques in there. It may seem excessively detailed, but frankly it only
covers a small portion of techniques that UX researchers actually use. This is
really quite a shortcut but it will get you started.

------
ArtWomb
I like the domain name / branding ;)

But eventually this will evolve to be a real exchange, matching clients with
designers no?

------
mkagenius
The main line of the page is an ad of skillshare, seriously?

~~~
prashnts
The generated blurbs/client briefs are deep linked to skillshare as well [1].

[1] [https://fakeclients.com/jsarray.js](https://fakeclients.com/jsarray.js)

